# Adjusting stirrups on Western saddle?



## NewToMini's (Oct 22, 2015)

How do you measure the right stirrup length of Western saddles before getting on the horse? I ride English, but I don't have a girth right now, and just cleaned up an old Western saddle that I used to use before I took lessons. How do I know what length to adjust the stirrups to before I get on? Is it the same as English?


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 22, 2015)

I want to say that when we measured - it was the same or similar to english. I usually placed the tips of my fingers on the center of the flap covering the stirrup fender or a little higher w/ my fingertips just grazing the edge of the sewn "twist" (seat plate of the western saddle). Then put the bottom of the stirrup to my arm pit. Not real scientific but pretty accurate.

Then would figure out where on a specific horse I was comfortable riding, then adjust the stirrups accordingly. A rounder horse, meant a longer stirrup for me and a narrow or thin horse meant shortened it some.

I've had leg/knee/ankle/foot injuries off and on throughout my life - when dealing with an injured leg - I often rode with the stirrup longer on that side. As soon as I could, I returned the stirrups to matching, balanced ride (same length).


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2015)

What Paula said. Glad I didn't have to type it out, but it works pretty good.


----------



## NewToMini's (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 25, 2015)

Also, on a pony saddle the leather can be "lighter", slightly lower quality or just plain a narrower strip. Over time, the left side stirrup leather will stretch as it seems to be the only side kids mount from when learning &/or small enough to use the smaller saddles. You may have to add holes to be able to adjust the stirrups to be balanced from side to side. When the horn is centered over the withers, both stirrups should hang at the same height (unless specifically adjusted not to, of course).

Once sitting in the saddle, I wanted the bottom of the stirrup to hit the ankle bone when the boot out of the stirrup and hanging relaxed. Again, you can adjust slightly longer or shorter... A lot of the pics of our daughters show their stirrups much too long or too short (sheepish grin) and while trying to get a deeper heel down on one of my students her stirrups seemed to be always too short!


----------

